# Beretta 9000 S .40



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Are Beretta 9000 S .40 handguns rare in the U.S. and how much do they go for


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

There is one for sale on Gunbroker...9000 S type F...new.....$435


----------

